# Bumpy Ride



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, I have taken a couple trips now with our RS23 and Durango. Everything has been great! (no sway at all, good stopping power and it pulls fine up hills). But when crusing down the Hwy at 55-60 the ride is pretty bumpy on alot of the roadway. Is there anything I can do to smooth this ride out? I have new weight adjusting shocks on my Durango already. Will adjusting the WD Hitch change the ride? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mazzrim2,

Have you noticed this problem when travelling on the 405?

Both camping trips that we have taken to the Santa Barbara area were bumpy as heck on the 405 heading north...Once on the 101 things totally smoothed out.

Can't say anything about the 405 South...everytime we're on our return trip home, the traffic is so slow that you wouldn't notice any bumps


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

the way it is loaded will play on how it handles
I have found at times that I had to adjust my load and the WD bars 
to get it to ride smooth

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Re-weigh the whole thing and check the weight distribution you are getting from your hitch. You definetely want to see some weight on the front wheels which when you get it you will feel that the steering is heavier. By distributing the weight more evenly you are distributing the shocks of the bumps more evenly also.

Like others said you can load the trailer differently but that may be hit or miss. The stiff shocks could help with the bouncing but remember that it will be stiff so the bounces when you get them will be harder. Your probably close to the weight limits of that truck so don't have high expectations.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I've run into some sections of road that can best be described as washboard. The whole truck bounces us against the seat belts on these types of roads. Its not a motion that is soft and rythmic like riding over waves or the front and back of the truch oscillating! It is rapid and severe. Under every other condition encountered the rig rides very solidly. I recently had the "pleasure" of driving in the LA area on the freeways. I was appalled at their condition. In several areas I would have encountered that type of ride if I had been towing. I doubt there is any way to cure it other than to avoid those sections of hyway.
Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> I've run into some sections of road that can best be described as washboard. The whole truck bounces us against the seat belts on these types of roads. Its not a motion that is soft and rythmic like riding over waves or the front and back of the truch oscillating! It is rapid and severe. Under every other condition encountered the rig rides very solidly. I recently had the "pleasure" of driving in the LA area on the freeways. I was appalled at their condition. In several areas I would have encountered that type of ride if I had been towing. I doubt there is any way to cure it other than to avoid those sections of hyway.
> Bob


Our main highway going north out of town does this to the 5th wheel, in fact I can't even go 35 mph with the camper since it is bouncing so much its hard to control and rougher on the old body. Part of the problem is the distance between the upraised cracks in the highway. If they are as a certain distance apart they cause the front of the truck to go up as the camper is going down and really causes a big bouncing. Only way to fix this is to change the wheel base of the tow unit and the distance from the TV wheels and the camper wheels, neither which is easy to do. Other wise, avoid the road or drive slow.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Mazzrim2,
As I have a similar setup, but with a simple Reese hitch and friction anti sway, the ride does vary depending upon how much tongue weight is on the TV. I adjust a little with the chains on the Reese. I would just try adjusting the load as well as the hitch and use what feels best.
Your system is different, so I can't help there. I do have 31X10.5X15 LT Michelins and that may make a difference in the ride. Much better than the Goodyears I had previously.

Dave


----------



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, I believe in fact that it is the road. Our 405 Fwy has ridges cut into the road for less slippage when it rains ( SO Cal people can NOT drive in the rain, one small rain and our Fwy system is full of hundreds of accidents







). I will try some of your suggestions and see if I can smooth things out. I may have to just put up with the rough ride untill we are able to get on a beter Hwy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Air springs, or Timbrens will help your rough ride out.. The suspension needs a helper to be able to suspend the added weight.. Most any tow vehicle will do this when they are close to max allowed weights. Even 3/4 and 1 ton trucks have overloads to suspend the added weight.. Your durango has no overload device. The air springs or Timbrens will fix it..

Do your weight adjusting shocks have springs on them?

Carey


----------



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Do your weight adjusting shocks have springs on them?

Yes the shocks have springs on them. Thanks for your ideas, I will look into them.


----------

